# I AM LIVID !! MY HORSES MANE WAS CUT OFF AT WORLDS



## Sheri Stutts (Sep 30, 2010)

How would you feel to get to your horses stall at a World Show (or any show) and find your horses mane completely cut off?? Someone went into my stall and took off the hood and blanket to cut off my geldings mane with sissors. This person cut the mane down to the skin, he has NO MANE left. The coward just did not want to show againist "Derby" who won two World Championships last year. I show in amateur classes, I'm NOT doing this to make a living, it is suppose to be fun. Do we now have to hire security guards or get cameras for our horses at shows?? Is the AMHA going to just "let this go-away" and just think people will go on and forget about it??? Think about what else that person might do to your horse. I think we have to stand together and make sure this is not allowed and that something is done about it.

I did go ahead and show the horse and got the gate. This was quite a shock since the horse has a remarkable record of wins. Then at the end of my class an announcement was made " Number 595 had an unfortunate incident and we thank her for her participation" - THANK YOU AMHA!!! Boy this really showed that this is not allowed.......


----------



## MOJO (Sep 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for what happened to your horse Sheri. It takes a real low life scum bag to do something like that. I have been e-mailing a friend who is at worlds...they have had to put 24 hr surveillance on their horses due to threats. It's a shame people have to resort to that level.


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow that stinks!

That being said you do not want to know what happend to one of my old riding instructor's Saddlebred's. He was a world champion and someone injected some sort of substance in his shoulder. It cause so much muscle damage he had to be euthanized. Some folks are just plain evil.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 30, 2010)

I have not been to worlds but it does seem that there is more of this going on each year. How horrible to not feel comfortable leaving your horse without security.

I hope you get out there and show him and kick some butt without his mane!


----------



## wingnut (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't even have the words. I can't fathom how you must feel. It's not my horse and I'm horrifed. I'm near tears. Angry. Wow.


----------



## REO (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!





What a low down NASTY thing to do!

Bet you can narrow down who did it by knowing who your boy beat last year and who's in his classes this year!

Can the judges be made aware of this so they don't hold it against your grooming abilities?

GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! I WISH whoever did it was caught and published in the MHW and banned from showing at Worlds!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 30, 2010)

That's horrible.











I sure hope the creep gets caught.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 30, 2010)

It gives me the heebie jeebies to think of someone going in with your gelding and doing that. I hope the culprit is caught and severely punished too! It's sad that we're hearing more and more of these complaints. If the grounds security isn't adequate, maybe people in the same barns can get together and start forming Neighborhood Watches. It would only take a few minutes for anyone already checking on their horses to walk the aisle, and I'd think it would be nice to know your barn mates were doing the same when you're not there.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Sep 30, 2010)

That is so scary. I am sorry, I wouldn't know what to think if I was in your shoes. I really hope you still go out there and show him, it may send a message.


----------



## Robin1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about this. PLEASE show your horse anyway!!! I am sure that word will get around even to the judges. If someone asks you why he doesn't have a mane tell them. Don't let them beat you down, go in that ring with a big smile knowing that someone was low enough, and scared enough of competing with him to "try" and take away his looks.

After saying that however, I do remember a full size appy stallion that was winning everything when I was a kid. One day they got to his stall to find he had been gelded (after threats). The the owners took him home and when he was healed they showed him as a gelding and continued to win. Even with cameras in his stall, now mind you this was about 30 yrs ago (not very good technology) they found he had been killed.

This is a decision that only you can make. I believe in taking a stand but it does put your horse at risk. You might want to check around and see if you can rent a camera system while you are there.

Once again, I am so sorry you and anybody else has to go through something like this.

Robin


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW. That is pathetic. I'm not familiar with the AMHA rules but can you show a horse with a roached mane?? I would definately have show officials involved in that!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 30, 2010)

The only words that come to mind is slimey, disgusting, nasty and scumball.

I agree, put on a big smile anyway and go kick some butt!!! And I DO hope someone saw something and can report it and they get caught.

How low can people get?!! Ridiculous.


----------



## JaniceZ (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow thats awful!! I cant even imagine





Has he already been measured in? Without a mane it would be difficult to find the last hairs......

maybe thats what the jerk was trying to do, cut the main so you couldnt show because you couldnt be measured.... (not saying you cant, I dont know how a situation like this is dealt with)

I hope they find the culprits and he/she is punnished severely!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Sep 30, 2010)

Very very sad









It is expensive both in $$ as well as time and emotion to get a horse to Worlds - to have that done to him is very very low. Unfortunately I doubt that the individual will be caught and/or punished -- I would guess the only "good" thing that can possibly come out of this is that it could have been a lot worse - and THANKFULLY wasn't! I had survellience up at our stalls a couple of years ago because we had death threats against my horse - I was a wreck the whole week we were there.

Give yourself a hug and your horse a cookie - hold your head up high and hope that they DO find out who did this and that the culprit is punished -


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 30, 2010)

That really stinks and I sure hope the culprit is caught and punished. Have you reported this to the show officials? (and the police??) I would certainly hope that they would let you show and let the judges know what happened. And let everyone else know so they can help find the person and make sure it doesn't happen to anyone else.


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Sep 30, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> That really stinks and I sure hope the culprit is caught and punished. Have you reported this to the show officials? (and the police??) I would certainly hope that they would let you show and let the judges know what happened. And let everyone else know so they can help find the person and make sure it doesn't happen to anyone else.



Yes there was a police report made and AMHA officials were notified.


----------



## Genie (Sep 30, 2010)

It is beyond belief that some people are so intent on winning that they would go to those extremes.

Like someone else said, you can likely narrow it down to your competitors (or friends of) for your horse's classes.

I know people who just "NEED TO WIN" and it's rather pathetic.

I hope you get some leads on the culprit and I hope the AMHA "powers that be" give you every conceivable concession and more.

Too bad there isn't a "false mane" or a way to "weave" longe hairs in.


----------



## Reble (Sep 30, 2010)

Terrible, so sorry this has happen to you.





You will never know, unless someone comes forward, who might hear something.

Sure hope you do not assume the wrong person.

Maybe just maybe some kids finding this funny.

Not trying to make light of this.

I sure would be upset.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 30, 2010)

It is not allowed to use hair pieces, Genie, otherwise everyone would already be doing it!

I am sorry this happened to you, I doubt there would be anything the police could do even if they caught them, as it is only "cosmetic" and it will grow, so no lasting damage has been done.

The AMHA, of course, would have far more "clout" in this circumstance as they could seriously damage the persons showing life! Have you any more classes to go? The announcement was a nice touch, and it shows that the Judges were aware of what happened, so maybe you would not have done better, maybe this just was not your year?

I know it stinks and I would personally like to get my hands on this weasel, maybe AMHA should have cameras up, certainly they should be available to hire, but in a case like this, next years should be free for you!


----------



## little lady (Sep 30, 2010)

This is uncalled for!!! And for two reasons: First the low life culprits who done this are sore losers and very scary thinking about what else could have been done. Second: A horse should be judged for confirmation and if a judge can't see past the missing mane then what kind of judge is that?

((hugs)) to you and congrats for standing up and showing him!! Go back next year and kick butt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG......What is wrong with people...........

I would be livid to no end and probably would have come completely undone!!!!!!!!




:arg!


----------



## kaykay (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow I am just in shock! I feel so bad for you!

If they catch the person they should be banned from showing ever again. There needs to be a strong message that this wont ever be tolerated.

You must have a kick butt horse to intimidate someone that bad but I know that doesnt help.

So sorry

Kay


----------



## Genie (Sep 30, 2010)

I expect that you signed something that said you were not covered in case of any loss or damage or injury by the AMHA when you rented your stall?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 30, 2010)

How mean can somebody be.



I am shocked at your story.

Obviously your horse was the best and that made him a target. The judges should have let you show and pinned you number 1 to prove that quality still wins number 1. A good judge could have seen past the mane to the quality of the horse. I think the show officials should let you have your moment of glory to show people that cheat that it won't keep a good horse down.

glad it wasn't something dangerous. thanks for sharing your painful experience.


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Sep 30, 2010)

kaykay said:


> Wow I am just in shock! I feel so bad for you!
> 
> If they catch the person they should be banned from showing ever again. There needs to be a strong message that this wont ever be tolerated.
> 
> ...


I agree - they should be banned from the AMHA. Then things like this would stop because the association is showing that they wil not accept this behavior.


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Sep 30, 2010)

Genie said:


> I expect that you signed something that said you were not covered in case of any loss or damage or injury by the AMHA when you rented your stall?


Yes, but my attorney is checking into it.


----------



## REO (Sep 30, 2010)

Wait, are you saying you were not _allowed_ to show because of this???

Say not so!


----------



## Miniv (Sep 30, 2010)

What a slimy low life to have done something so cruel........

On a positive note, it says something about how nice your horse is -- for them to feel that threatened........


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Sep 30, 2010)

REO said:


> Wait, are you saying you were not _allowed_ to show because of this???
> 
> Say not so!


No, I still showed the horse. He looked awful. AMHA wanted me to show him the way he was, so his mane was all jagged and cut up.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't even know Sheri but my heart goes out to her. This is just something only a criminally minded person could do. How could anyone obviously interested in horses take out their ??? on a horse? I say ??? because motive or emotion unknown. Anger, jealousy, revenge, hatred, frustration...I mean c'mon. This sounds like an episode of CSI, Law and Order, or Criminal Minds! If you have a beef with a person let the person know. And I don't mean on a public forum. Tell them in person. Maybe you will end up in a brawl. At least you would get attention which seems to be what somebody must be in need of. But leave their animal alone. Knowing this sort of person is lurking around the stalls gives me the creeps. I have not looked at the forums in a few days because frankly reading all the flack about Nationals made me ill. Now this! I have never been to Nationals or World but last year enjoyed watching on internet thinking one day I will be there seeing everything up close and personal. Right now I simply do not want to tune in. I can see the pictures in the magazine later. This is just pure evil. Those of you that have worked so hard to get there in competition...I wish you all the best. Anyone resorting to shameful tactics must be feeling empty inside no matter if they win a title. What has one gained if self-respect is lost?


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok, I'm sorry, but someone who would do this sort of thing is not just thinking about winning. This is a sign, to me, of a mental issue that is not just about 'me first'!! Maybe they need to seek some counceling to cope with their messed up emotions?

I am so sorry this happened.

Vickie Gee, for MOST folks, Nationals and Worlds really is fun and seeing all the horses and meeting all the good people is really worth the trip!! It only takes one or two sour folks to ruin the whole excitement of everyone's hard journey to get there- what a shame!


----------



## tagalong (Sep 30, 2010)

I hate to say this but this was probably done by Someone You Know. Someone who is familiar with you and the horse. Someone who blended in. Someone who knew you would not be there. AMHA - or any other association - cannot police people like that...



> Ok, I'm sorry, but someone who would do this sort of thing is not just thinking about winning. This is a sign, to me, of a mental issue that is not just about 'me first


I agree with *HGF* about that ^.

So sorry that happened to you. Some people are just... well, they are not people.







> THANK YOU AMHA!!! Boy this really showed that this is not allowed.......


As painful as the situation may have been, I am not really sure what you expected them to say at that time, to be honest... they can't really start pointing fingers at... WHO?


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Sep 30, 2010)

tagalong said:


> I hate to say this but this was probably done by Someone You Know. Someone who is familiar with you and the horse. Someone who blended in. Someone who knew you would not be there. AMHA - or any other association - cannot police people like that...
> 
> So sorry that happened to you. Some people are just... well, they are not people.
> 
> ...


I was told by the President to go ahead and show the horse, then they would call me into center ring and give a announcement on what happened. Saying that this is not acceptable at any AMHA show. Then they would announce that a reward was being offered. This was not done, because they said it was on a live feed and the association did not want it all over Lil Beginnings.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 30, 2010)

That does not make sense as it would be reported somewhere anyway... something is not adding up. They also may have to be very careful about what they say for legal reasons, I don't know.... are you still there or back at hone?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG my heart goes out to you but I'm glad they didn't injure your horse

but how cruel and then for the judges to give the gate to a 2x national champion because of such a nasty deed out of your control.

Whats next a chain and padlock for our stall doors?

I'm sooo sorry this happened to you. The excitement and expense to travel to these shows and then to have someone do such a thing





What a creep I sure hope you can find out who did it


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 30, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry. darn people why do they have to be that way. I hope you get to shave their heads when you find them.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Sep 30, 2010)

Sheri Stutts said:


> I was told by the President to go ahead and show the horse, then they would call me into center ring and give a announcement on what happened. Saying that this is not acceptable at any AMHA show. Then they would announce that a reward was being offered. This was not done, because they said it was on a live feed and the association did not want it all over Lil Beginnings.



If they went back on this promise then that is wrong and cowardly on the part of AMHA!!! They are just as responsible for helping the perpetrator get away with this by trying to cover it up just to avoid bad publicity. Well - now they are still getting the publicity and everyone knows that they are more interested in looking good than standing by their members!

There was no legal ramification for letting people know what had happened and asking them to come forward if they had seen something. It wasn't like they were naming names of suspects. Shame on AMHA!

Sheri - I am SO sorry that this happened to you and to your gelding. It is too bad that one bad apple ruins things for everyone. I hope they find the person responsible and ban them from showing horses in ANY association (I know that couldn't actually be accomplished) but at the very least AMHA!

Barbara


----------



## tagalong (Sep 30, 2010)

> They are just as responsible for helping the perpetrator get away with this by trying to cover it up just to avoid bad publicity. Well - now they are still getting the publicity and everyone knows that they are more interested in looking good than standing by their members!


I think that is a bit premature - we do not know everything that went on and what they did and did not do... except for allegedly not making that announcement. How are they helping the person get away with it? And if we are quick to tar and feather anyone without knowing all the facts, then we are not helping the situation.

The anger should be directed at the person that Sherri knows (as I said earlier) who must have done this....


----------



## supaspot (Sep 30, 2010)

I never cease to be amazed at how low some scumbags will go to win a ribbon , I hope you wont let this stop you from going back in that ring with your head held high , Id love to see pics of your boy ...with or without his mane Im sure he must be stunning if they were THAT frightened of him


----------



## ruffian (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote

They are just as responsible for helping the perpetrator get away with this by trying to cover it up just to avoid bad publicity. Well - now they are still getting the publicity and everyone knows that they are more interested in looking good than standing by their members!

No, this is NOT AMHA's fault and they should not be held liable. We are responsible for our own horses and it's horribly sad that this happened.

I had an incident at AMHR Nationals. Somehow my 2YO stallion AND a 2 YO mare got out of their stalls Friday morning, just before Rage was to show. The stalls were open farther then the horses would have needed to push to get out. I know that all the doors were secured the night before safely. Luckily a very nice gentleman caught them in the middle of the night and put them in some empty stalls. I think someone let them out to make trouble, and I THINK I KNOW who did it! No harm done except there's a strong possiblility the mare was bred, and obviously they were both exhausted after running around the grounds, including the campground - for hours. Some people are just *ssholes!!

A friend had a full sized appy who was burning up the ring. Winning everything. She went to the grounds Saturday morning and his stall was unlatched. Thankfully he wasn't one to push against the stall door, so he was fine. That night she put a chain and padlock on the stall. THEY REMOVED THE HINGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to the Big Leagues!!!


----------



## Joanne (Sep 30, 2010)

Many organizations "suspend" members for a specified time (one year or more) if they do something illegal.

This can be knowingly selling a misrepresented horse, or a horse that is no longer an AMHA horse as one, to things such as this.

I have often felt I wished AMHA did PUBLICALLY suspend membership to certain individuals that were dishonest.

The money, time and especially the LOVE we have for our horses, should not be met by this kind of action being tolerated.

I would post WANTED posters EVERYWHERE at Worlds, including the bathrooms, with a photo of your horse.

I would be afraid to leave my horse in the stall unattended after such an incident. That is just plain scary.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know what they said or what they promised to say, but regardless I believe that they SHOULD have given more than those anemic little statements Sheri added into her initial post--they SHOULD have been very specific, and called Sheri out into the arena so everyone would know which horse was being referred to, and said point blank that the horse's missing mane was due to VANDALISM--vandalism that occurred sometime during this time frame....and then specified the time that Sheri last saw her horse with his mane and when she discovered it had been chopped off. They should have stated point blank that this sort of thing is completely unacceptable at any of the registry shows and if anyone has information on who did this nasty thing to please come forward and give that information to show management or to the local police who are investigating. There would be absolutely no liability in announcing this, because they would just be saying here is the deed, please help us catch the person who did it. They wouldn't be naming names or pointing fingers at anyone. And if they truly didn't want it posted all over LB or anywhere else on the 'net then I guess their attempt to keep things hush hush failed dismally, because now here it is.

In view of this incident and others, I have to think that maybe shows of this caliber need to put security cameras in every barn aisle during the show--position cameras so that no one can enter or exit any of the stable areas without being caught on camera. That would deter some people from trying anything stupid like this, and if someone does do something stupid anyway, the tape from the cameras would give a pretty good clue to the identity of the offender.

I'm so sorry, Sheri, that someone did this to you and your horse and ruined the show for you. Good sportsmanship is sadly lacking in some people! Good for you for going out into the ring anyway, and good for you for posting this here so that word gets around that someone did this to you.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 30, 2010)

Well it is anyhow, and the more the word spreads, maybe the culprit will slip up and say something to someone sometime. There is nothing wrong or that is not a problem legally by making an announcement that AMHA wont tolerate that type of behavior......... I wish they would have said something. Oh well.

And the ApHC used to publicly list in the breed journal who all was suspended and who all was off suspension. Even for a $5.00 bounced check!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Sep 30, 2010)

I did NOT mean to imply that they were responsible for what happened. We all know the risks we take any time we take our horses out into public. There are crazies everywhere. What I said was that IF AMHA backed out of what they told Sherri they would do then they are NOT helping to find out who did this by trying to cover it up as an "incident." They are helping the perpetrator get away with this by not doing everything in their power to bring this to light - and that includes making a public announcement.

The show is still going on, correct? If I was showing there and had horses there I would be very upset to know this was covered up and the crazy person who did this was still running around. YOU are only assuming this is someone Sherri knows...what if it isn't?? Don't you think the other exhibitors should be made aware this has happened so they can be on guard, too? What if Sherri's horse isn't the only target??

I don't hold AMHA responsible for one crazy person - I hold them responsible for trying to "save face" by covering it up IF what was told Sherri would be done was not done - and I don't know Sherri so have no reason to doubt what she was told!


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Sep 30, 2010)

CharlesFamily said:


> If they went back on this promise then that is wrong and cowardly on the part of AMHA!!! They are just as responsible for helping the perpetrator get away with this by trying to cover it up just to avoid bad publicity. Well - now they are still getting the publicity and everyone knows that they are more interested in looking good than standing by their members!
> 
> There was no legal ramification for letting people know what had happened and asking them to come forward if they had seen something. It wasn't like they were naming names of suspects. Shame on AMHA!
> 
> ...


----------



## tagalong (Sep 30, 2010)

> YOU are only assuming this is someone Sherri knows...what if it isn't?? Don't you think the other exhibitors should be made aware this has happened so they can be on guard, too? What if Sherri's horse isn't the only target??


So Sherri's horse was targeted at random? Out of 800 horses there? IF it was done to keep him from winning as she suggests, someone KNEW when her class was... they knew when she was showing and they knew when they had to get in there and do it when no one was around. IF that was the case, it would not be a random event. Not in any way.

And when you are at any large facility like that, you are always careful and on guard... of everything. I came back to our stalls at World's one year and a couple had just taken our Grand Champion mare out of her stall into the aisle so they could look at her... they had put her halter on her and yet were not even holding on to it. No harm was done and that was during one of the few intervals that no one was at the stalls. Was that AMHA's fault? No.

Trying to blame AMHA for this or suggesting that they are trying to let the person get away with it is a bit over the top, IMO...


----------



## Sterling (Sep 30, 2010)

Minimor said:


> I don't know what they said or what they promised to say, but regardless I believe that they SHOULD have given more than those anemic little statements Sheri added into her initial post--they SHOULD have been very specific, and called Sheri out into the arena so everyone would know which horse was being referred to, and said point blank that the horse's missing mane was due to VANDALISM--vandalism that occurred sometime during this time frame....and then specified the time that Sheri last saw her horse with his mane and when she discovered it had been chopped off. They should have stated point blank that this sort of thing is completely unacceptable at any of the registry shows and if anyone has information on who did this nasty thing to please come forward and give that information to show management or to the local police who are investigating.



My thoughts exactly. I am so sorry this has happened. Such a shame that jealousy can rear it's ugly head. I'm just glad that they stopped at his mane and didn't hurt him physically....that is so very scary!!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Sep 30, 2010)

Tag -

I REALLY wish you would read what I am saying instead of what you think I am saying.






I am in NO way blaming AMHA for the horse's mane being cut. I am NOT saying they are actively trying to help the person responsible get away with it!

What I AM saying is that by NOT making the announcement they said they would make, they ARE making it easier for the person to get away with this. If people don't know it happened then how can they step forward to help with information?? If that is "over the top" then so be it. Protecting all 800 horses at the show is not an ability, nor a responsibility, that AMHA has. BUT helping a member by doing something within their power such as making an announcement IS.

I am also assuming, as are you, that the person responsible for this was a competitor that would be showing against Sherri's gelding. But what makes you think they will stop at Sherri's horse?? What if they have multiple horses there entered in multiple classes? If they got away with it once, maybe they will try and hinder their competition again.

Barbara


----------



## Miniv (Sep 30, 2010)

That's silly that things weren't followed through in regard to the public announcement. The guilty party needs to know they are being investigated.

There are two possibilities in this..........

1. That it was a personal attack to just YOU.

2. That it was someone you are showing against. (I bet this is it.)

Every exhibitor you are showing against may be worried that they are suspect.)

Right now I'm feeling very sorry for your horse. He KNOWS something has been done to him......poor guy.


----------



## rcfarm (Sep 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, you must have a idea who?? AMHA should annouce what happen, judges should know why your gelding has no mane.

What goes around comes around. The person or persons that did this to your gelding will get his or hers BIG time!

Go out there and show your heart out.


----------



## KayAnn (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know you but I want to say I'm sorry this happened to you and to your gelding. As I sit here thinking of something to write I'm pretty much at a loss of words. I'd be afraid of this person that did this, what if they have a child that plays sports, are they going to hurt someones child just to insure their child excels? This may sound dramatic, but it happens and there are so many sick people in our world and you have experienced the acts of one if them.


----------



## Marty (Sep 30, 2010)

Sheri i am so sorry. This is such an outrage! What some people won't do to win a ribbon makes me sick. This kind of garbage is what takes the whole fun out of showing. If someone had a problem with me fine, deal with me, but darnit, do not take it out on my horse! Do not even think of touching my horse because I will come at you like you cannot imagine. How dare they!!! I hope the guilty person is found and arrested, kicked out of AMHA forever, and someone punches him out in the face.

Hold your head high and get back in that ring and show the heck out of your beloved horse more proud that you ever have been before. You can do it!


----------



## minimom1 (Sep 30, 2010)

A number of years ago I had a friend that showed in the Quarter Horse circut. Some thought she bragged too much about her mare (so I am told by others) and one day she went down to feed her mare who had a very long flowing tail that she always kept braided and wrapped up CUT OFF right to the horses dock. The poor mare was distressed for months and could not even swat at fly's. We had to make her a fake tail to protect herself and relieve her stress.

We know this was a personal stab at the owner .. it takes a sick sick cowardly person to harm an animal to make a point to the animals owner. It took a long time but the mare now has a full tail and is retired from showing and is happily raising her babies.

Fortunatly mini's grow manes much faster than tails.

I do not show mini's but *I am so very sorry for you and your boy and I am glad he was not perminently harmed by this loser. He must be a gorgeous boy that they were very threatened by his sucsess.*

Hold your head high and show your boy proud and don't let them beat you !


----------



## LaVern (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't begin to tell you how bad I feel for you. I just don't have the words. Maybe the person that did this has an accomplice. Those kind of people are usually cowards and need backup, so maybe someone will slip up and you will find out who it was.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 30, 2010)

I really have no words for this



I'm so sorry Sherry, it's just unthinkable. My heart goes out to you and I can imagine your outrage. Reminds me of when Stacy had to have her horse on camera and guarded 24/7.

My thoughts on the perp...

Karma is a bi#ch and I agree it's someone who is familiar with your horse. Doesn't mean they are someone you associate with, but most certainly were to show against.

My thoughts on the judges...

IF your horse was in his normal show shape and he showed as he normally does, the gate makes NO sense. Shame on them.

My thoughts on Jim (AMHA Pres)...

I think he really tries to do the right thing. I also think he has bigger pair than recent presidents have had and he isn't afraid to use them. My guess is he wanted to do what he said he was going to do, but then was advised not to. I believe his heart is in the right place.

Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Katiean (Sep 30, 2010)

I would hope that if this person is cought they ban them from showing PERIOD!!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 30, 2010)

I think this was a horrible thing and I would be very upset if it were me however I think we are all jumping to some conclusions..

First that it was done cause the horse won last year... could be- or could be someome had something else totally personal against the owner.. either way the end result is the same and not ok!

Second- that the judges are not able to look at conformation and are not educated enough to make a proper decision and gave this horse the gate due soley to his mane. While I can understand why the OP feels this way and again totally sympathize with her. To assume that this year the horse got the gate due to poor judging is not fair to the judges. Perhaps mane or no mane he would have gotten the gate. It happens winning horses do not always place-of course given the situation and horrible thing done to the OPs horse she will never know if it was luck of the draw or not when it comes to getting the gate

All of that said while of course no show grounds can be responsible for horses or tack short of already using security at a place like Nationals or Worlds with so many exhibitors and spectators alike wandering around at all times it is very hard to determine who belongs and who doesnt.

Sad day when we have to think about hiring private security or making sure someone is always back at the stalls but guess the real world has seeped into our miniature horse shows


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Sep 30, 2010)

This is all pretty frustrating and scary to read.

Why did your horse get the gate? That is bugging me to no end! Was it because of the mane? If so, thats not fair, I mean seriously what could they have been thinking?





I only show locally, and I do get nervous leaving my horses in stalls on the show grounds at night. I think I need to sleep in the aisle of the barn from now on.

Its just crazy, I am so sorry some psycho did this to your horse. I, too, would be LIVID!


----------



## Seashells (Sep 30, 2010)

That's terrible! The good news is his mane will grow back. I feel sorry that the person who did this has low standards to do such a thing. Security should be boosted with around the clock watch. It could have been worse!


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 30, 2010)

You have got to be kidding me....


----------



## Riverdance (Sep 30, 2010)

I am at the Worlds too and am stalled right next to the beautiful weanling colt that just went Reserve Grand Champion Junior Stallion, he also won Grand Champion Amateur stallion. A really nice, nice colt. They heard about some trainers, unfortunately some top trainers, at dinner, complain about the fact that they can not have some nobody winning the show above their clients who bought $25,000 horses from them. There were threats made on the colt and on our AMHA president, as well as the roaching of Sherri's horses mane.

The people who own the colt have been taking turns sleeping outside his stall at night. There has been talk of who it was, I know that AMHA has been announcing what had happened and the cops have been notified, a reward has been offered if the person is successfully prosecuted. It would be nice to catch the person, but I doubt they will ever be caught.

There are some pretty sick people out there and it is too bad that they have to put a black mark on a great show.

Sherri, so sorry for what happened to you.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 30, 2010)

I think that kind of talk should be reported to the show committee and NAMES NAMED!!! So people are supposed to be intimidated by threats, or not come back to show because they are afraid of idiots like this?!!!

WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!!!???? YOU PEOPLE out there talking and acting like this!!!

My personal opinion is that their clients were ripped off then, if they pay that much for a horse and the trainers are worried about being beat out by someone's backyard horse or by someone who is not a trainer!! Maybe their clients need to buy from someone else. And I dont give a darned HOW MUCH someone paid for a horse, there is NO guarantee it's going to win!!

I am beginning to wonder if exhibitors shouldn't have to pass some type of physchological test prior to entering shows too, to make sure they are safe people and not going to go 'postal' in some fashion if they dont win. What a sick and demented attitude!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 30, 2010)

How awful!! I would be livid and looking! The only thing with the cameras is if these people were brave enough to take off his hoodie and cut his mane then they would be brave enough to take the camera down. If someone truely wants to do something they will find a way. Every year we always hear people stating that nothing will happen to your horses or yourself if a protest is placed and here all you were going to do was show you mini and look what happen just because he was competition. Maybe security cameras should be one of the things we as show participants (Doesn't matter what registry) should insist on.


----------



## Sanny (Sep 30, 2010)

This is horrible. It is hard to believe people go so far and some of the other stories that were shared were awful.

We've had small things happen at shows with a harness being messed with, air let out of cart tires, stall doors unlatched and slid open and a few other things but all of that is small-time amateur hour stuff compared to what I am hearing about here.

It is so sad to have to think about needing 24/7 supervision of your horses and having to worry about your horse especially if you have one that is winning a lot or is a threat to trainers because you are an amateur beating the trainer with the $25,000 horse.

I have some horses that I do worry about having this sort of thing happen too and we now try to make sure someone is watching our stalls at all times and we always have somebody sleeping in the barn with the horses.

It is too late to protect your horse though I am glad it wasn't something more horrible like if they had done something like injecting him with something or putting something in his food or water but for future reference if anyone has a horse or horses that you are concerned about you should know you can get really small wireless/portable security cameras that are you can set up to watch a stall or stalls or your aisle at all times at shows and you can set them up so it feeds to a laptop that you can view at anytime (I'm told a feed can also be sent to some cell phones but I haven't tried that) and they digitally record everything whether it is light or dark in the barn with a running time stamp on it so you know the exact time of day of what you are viewing plus if someone messes with your horses you have documented/recorded proof of what they did, what time it was and most importantly WHO DID IT! Just be sure to have more than one camera so if they know about the cameras or see them and try to disable them the other camera or cameras will record that too and even if they disable them it will record up to that point and show the person or people. Stick them up high and make sure they cover all your stalls and your aisle and if at some point nobody is there with the horses you at least know the cameras will still be watching. Technology has come a LONG way and this sort of thing is a lot more affordable and easy to use than you would expect.


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 30, 2010)

I am very well acquainted with how you are feeling Sheri and am extremely sorry you are going thru this. It is a VERY unsettling feeling and it stays with you for a long time.

I had someone enter my barn and cut off my Arab's tail, to the dock. A tail that reached the ground and flowed out 3 feet. They left one strand for him to swish at flies. This was back in the early 80's.

Fortunately he grew hair as if he was a chia pet but he looked odd for quite awhile.

In 1999 we took our 3 year old Pinto Arab to a local pinto show. I stalled next to a lady who's Paint stallion had his mane hacked off the previous year, at this club's show. She actually slept, armed, in her horses stall.

Spooked me big time. I felt like asking to be moved away from her as my youngster had a mane to his knees and a huge tail.

I slept in front of his stall for three days with my German Shepherd. He was never left unattended ....... They did have guards walking the aisle ways, at night....they'd wave as they past our aisle as they figured my Bearboy had it handled. It was not an enjoyable 3 days show. Unless someone could watch him I didn't feel I could go off and cheer on my friends, in their classes, in case there was some whack job loose in the barns.

Took the glow off showing horses, for me, and I've never seriously gone back to it.

It isn't fair that something that you and your horse work hard for should be tainted by someone else's insanity.

My horses are like my kids and for me it wasn't worth taking any chances with their well-being.

I am so sorry and although, unlikely, I hope proof comes forth on the person who did this.

Try to enjoy the rest of the show knowing that these kinds of people are not the norm they are an aberration of the usual good sportsmanship.


----------



## Kitty (Sep 30, 2010)

Very Very sad that people would lower themselves to this. And Sherri big hugs to you for going in and showing. You are a true professsional!!!!

And unfortunately I see horses selling for huge money and it would be very upsetting to some to have a no one come in and win against horses that have been with trainers all year. I stand on the sidelines at Nationals and listen. I am always tickled when we do well as a little no one farm against the trainers or top farms. But I am afraid for the future of the World and National shows if this is the kind of thing that is going to happen. Who was the colt? Unfortunately I have been working and unable to watch the World Show and only catch bits and pieces.

Big hugs to all you at World. I know you are probably sleeping with one eye open now.


----------



## twister (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh Sheri, Words fail me, that some coward could do this to a trusting horse. Kudos to you for showing him anyway and shame on the judges for not at least placing him. Manes do grow back, it could have been worse, they could have injured him. So sorry that you and your horse had to go through this <HUGS> Yvonne


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 1, 2010)

twister said:


> Oh Sheri, Words fail me, that some coward could do this to a trusting horse. Kudos to you for showing him anyway and shame on the judges for not at least placing him. Manes do grow back, it could have been worse, they could have injured him. So sorry that you and your horse had to go through this <HUGS> Yvonne


The problem is for the judges not picking him and I know it says it in the R book but not sure about A is you can't show a horse with a roached mane. I know this a big mess, and you want to be fair about it but this is the World show, you can only judge it right.

Hopefully with the reward out and word spreading the culprit will get caught. I cannot believe the dirty politics, its pretty depressing.


----------



## REO (Oct 1, 2010)

Riverdance said:


> I am at the Worlds too and am stalled right next to the beautiful weanling colt that just went Reserve Grand Champion Junior Stallion, he also won Grand Champion Amateur stallion. A really nice, nice colt. *They heard about some trainers, unfortunately some top trainers, at dinner, complain about the fact that they can not have some nobody winning the show above their clients who bought $25,000 horses from them. There were threats made on the colt and on our AMHA president, as well as the roaching of Sherri's horses mane.*
> 
> The people who own the colt have been taking turns sleeping outside his stall at night.


Does this mean someone knows who this perp is??? So it isn't just roaching off a mane, but a threat to a person (AMHA pres) too?

Sorry, but the more I think about this, the madder I get! THIS is bad enough, but I've been hearing about some big time people refusing to show client horses, fights happening, threats over measuring, threats to people and their horses for years. *Someone* knows who they are and I wish people would stand up and NAME THEM and get them banned from showing AMHA! They are giving AMHA a bad name and I'm sure they are causing more people to not show (losing AMHA money) than they are bringing AMHA money by showing themselves. If this crap keeps up, I'm sure many people will keep their horses home rather than risk who knows what at shows by people like this.

I guess I just hate people who think they're so superior that they have the right to grind people into the dirt. I hate bullies! I don't care who someone is, big or small, we all pay the same fees and SHOULD get equal treatment.

Oopsy! I need a nap!


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow! That's really disgusting. It reminds me of Tanya Harding. Some people are really screwed in the head.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Reo I wholeheartedly agree. SPEAK UP people and do not take this kind of treatment and attitude with silence. When you hear people talking like this, or see people doing something they should not be, address it!! I have heard more and more stories of unethical treatment in the show ring and out- some by 'big name' trainers, etc.... Who died and left them in charge?!! Why has it turned so cutthroat? If it continues at this rate, perhaps those trainers are not going to have any clients to show for? They will quit showing or move on to another breed because they dont want to deal with it. It appears that many of the trainers are SOLELY interested in their clients money- not showing, not the betterment of the breed, but how much they can milk in fees, etc... and make ten times the money selling a horse to someone for a ridiculous price that they probably picked up somewhere for a 10th of that. Dont get me wrong, nothing wrong with making a living or making a profit, but when it leads to dishonest or unethical behavior- it needs to stop.

So if you are not with a big name trainer you are nobody? Ha. Everyone works just as hard to get there, no matter who you are- and if they have worked that hard, they deserve to be there. It seems the prima donna attitude has taken over and the sicko win at any cost mentality of someone not right in the head....





Maybe some of the big names are upset that 'unknowns' are beating the $25000 horse they sold their client is because it really wasnt worth $25000, and dont want the client to know they got taken?


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 1, 2010)

So you are saying *you actually heard *a trainer at dinner say.. we are going to kill this colt and we are going to kill or hurt the AMHA president and we roached the OP's geldings mane?

If so then I guess the issue is pretty close to being solved if they were heard and seen discussing this?


----------



## supaspot (Oct 1, 2010)

A thought has just occured to me ....if you need security what about making use of the publics eyes ?There are thousands across the world watching ..... a link set up to work in the same way that mare stare works - infact couldnt AMHA make a deal with marestare to use their site for the worlds ? Im not techno minded but Im pretty sure it could be done and if I was a competitor Id be happy to pay a small fee to be on it


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Oct 1, 2010)

supaspot said:


> A thought has just occured to me ....if you need security what about making use of the publics eyes ?There are thousands across the world watching ..... a link set up to work in the same way that mare stare works - infact couldnt AMHA make a deal with marestare to use their site for the worlds ? Im not techno minded but Im pretty sure it could be done and if I was a competitor Id be happy to pay a small fee to be on it


That's a great idea. I will sent it to AMHA.


----------



## supaspot (Oct 1, 2010)

the clever part is that no-one would ever know whos watching and when ...could be hundreds or it could be noboby - but who would dare take that chance


----------



## palsminihorses (Oct 1, 2010)

HGFarm said:


> Reo I wholeheartedly agree. SPEAK UP people and do not take this kind of treatment and attitude with silence. When you hear people talking like this, or see people doing something they should not be, address it!! I have heard more and more stories of unethical treatment in the show ring and out- some by 'big name' trainers, etc.... Who died and left them in charge?!! Why has it turned so cutthroat? If it continues at this rate, perhaps those trainers are not going to have any clients to show for? They will quit showing or move on to another breed because they dont want to deal with it. It appears that many of the trainers are SOLELY interested in their clients money- not showing, not the betterment of the breed, but how much they can milk in fees, etc... and make ten times the money selling a horse to someone for a ridiculous price that they probably picked up somewhere for a 10th of that. Dont get me wrong, nothing wrong with making a living or making a profit, but when it leads to dishonest or unethical behavior- it needs to stop.
> 
> So if you are not with a big name trainer you are nobody? Ha. Everyone works just as hard to get there, no matter who you are- and if they have worked that hard, they deserve to be there. It seems the prima donna attitude has taken over and the sicko win at any cost mentality of someone not right in the head....
> 
> ...


Laurie, I agree with all that you have said! I, too, was involved with appaloosa horses years ago, and I liked the fact that their 'journal' posted all suspensions! I think AMHA should do the same thing. I only showed at one National Appaloosa Show, but I had several friends who showed each year. It was very common for them to *pay a security guard* to watch their stalls during the night! Much of the time, several folks in the same isleway would split the cost to have extra protection. Sad, but true!!

And I am so sorry that this happened to you Sherri. And from the picture that you posted of your boy, he is gorgeous!!!

Pam


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

supaspot said:


> the clever part is that no-one would ever know whos watching and when ...could be hundreds or it could be noboby - but who would dare take that chance


First of all I am so sorry this happened to the OP. We all say all that for just a ribbon but we all know it is not about the ribbon but about the money that is generated having a Champion at your farm. Trainers being upset is also all about the money. I think the last poster has the best idea of all we could all be watching around the clock just as mare stare works and no one would know. Tie that to a phone number that can be called if things look suspicious and you have the problem minimized or stopped all together.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 1, 2010)

Sheri Stutts said:


> That's a great idea. I will sent it to AMHA.


While that sounds good first the expense of getting cameras on every single barn aisle would be HUGE secondly while you or I was watching at home we would have no way of knowing who belonged in what barn aisle-who was just peeking in and looking at a horse who was a friend going in to water or feed- and there is no way you could get a camera to show inside every stall so not sure it would truly even work let alone be financally workable. I am not sure it is an expense that belongs to the registry.


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 1, 2010)

The camera system would actually be a great idea for individuals. Not so much for the association like Lisa said. If you already have a mare stare account, have wireless cameras, a lap top, AND you stay on the grounds NEAR the barn, it shouldn't be too hard. Push came to shove, you could always set up a system like gas stations have with the video recording every night. Its a thought at least. I would hate for us all to have to come to this but its something I have thought about a time or two. Cameras are small enough these days they could be well hidden just to show the aisle and really that's all you need.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 1, 2010)

This whole thing (and things like it...and worse...I have heard happening in the past) is just sickening! While I do think cameras are a good thing, it could also backfire in accidently accusing an innocent person...case in point...This year at Nationals, I slept in a stall at night. There happened to be a horse that banged his bucket against the wall all night long! I would NEVER dream (even tho it was such a simple fix) to enter that horse's stall and take away the bucket so I could sleep...for the very fact that I would be afraid of someone accusing ME of trying to hurt that horse! Luckily, the owner of the horse said she would take away his bucket, but she also gave me permission to remove it if she forgot...but someone who walked by would not know this and say "WTH are you doing in that horse's stall??"





It is scary and sad that it has come to this...being afraid and having to have security in whatever form you choose...to protect a horse at a SHOW!!


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 1, 2010)

There are times when it is acceptable IMO to go into someone else's stall. I'm often in the barns late at night clipping and before I leave, I usually do a courtesy check on the horses. I have found hoods over eyes, hoods stuck in buckets, tails stuck in buckets, cast horses, etc. I would want someone to feel comfortable enough to assist one of my horses if they were in trouble. There's a huge difference between adjusting a hood so a horse doesn't get an ulcer and removing the hood to shear the mane!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 1, 2010)

I am so sorry.

Sending a dinomite dose of KARMA on the people that did this. I can only say that they should and will suffer from their deeds ten fold.

Just a note; Benched dog shows have security, lots of it at the doors, walking the rows of dogs kept in their crates at a minimum of over night, most the time for a weekend.

I have never been to a championship horse show, but they don't provide this at a horse show like this?

As much as is invested in these horses it seems like there should be.


----------



## tagalong (Oct 1, 2010)

> Tag -
> I REALLY wish you would read what I am saying instead of what you think I am saying.
> 
> 
> ...


Well, all I had to go by was what you said...



> They are just as responsible for helping the perpetrator get away with this by trying to cover it up just to avoid bad publicity.





> Shame on AMHA!


No, they are not responsible. In fact. after some of us discussed this yesterday, we agreed that if AMHA had made such an announcement at that time, it might have opened up another whole can of worms.... which they may have realized after they said they would do that. AMHA is not liable in any way here - and yellng Shame! at them was, IMO, OTT. They are not "covering it up" as you suggest - they do have to be careful how they handle this. It is not as cut and dried and simple as it may appear to be... and now they have taken further steps to help catch whoever did this. Kudos to them instead of shame...

*Lisa *- what you said here was excellent... and very well put...







> Second- that the judges are not able to look at conformation and are not educated enough to make a proper decision and gave this horse the gate due soley to his mane. While I can understand why the OP feels this way and again totally sympathize with her. To assume that this year the horse got the gate due to poor judging is not fair to the judges. Perhaps mane or no mane he would have gotten the gate. It happens winning horses do not always place-of course given the situation and horrible thing done to the OPs horse she will never know if it was luck of the draw or not when it comes to getting the gate
> All of that said while of course no show grounds can be responsible for horses or tack short of already using security at a place like Nationals or Worlds with so many exhibitors and spectators alike wandering around at all times it is very hard to determine who belongs and who doesnt.


Exactly right. AMHA would not be responsible for cameras needing to be set up everywhere and in every aisle as per the Marestare suggestion... the cost would be prohibitive and that is the facility's territory, not AMHA's. Just as at AMHR Nationals when an entire trailer of tack etc. was stolen - that was not AMHR's responsibility. Shoudl AMHR have placed cameras all around the parking lot and hired extra security to patrol? No - that is the facility's responsibility.

And as far as judging goes we have had a previous National Grand Champion only get 7th in halter this year - and in the past some that did very well the previous year walk the next... sometimes you win and sometimes you walk out the gate, and the previous year's accomplishments unfortunately do not always guarantee that you will achieve the same results the next year... as *Lisa *said so well. I only wish that were not true!







> *They heard about some trainers,* unfortunately some top trainers, at dinner, complain about the fact that they can not have some nobody winning the show above their clients who bought $25,000 horses from them. There were threats made on the colt and on our AMHA president, as well as the roaching of Sherri's horses mane.


*Riverdance *- I am a bit confused here - "they heard about" - sounds like none of this was heard firsthand... so perhaps we should not immdiately assume this is verbatim - it may have been said in jest, taken out of context, or not even said in that way - we have no way of knowing. Scandalous rumours abound at every show - and in the past I have not been surprised to find that many of them were not what they were reporteded to be. I always take everything with a grain of salt... and in a few cases, a truckload. In this case, are you suggesting that Sherri's horse's mane being hacked off was part of this alleged scheme by "some trainers"?

_*is confused*_





Sometimes after an incident like this, the paranoia and rumours that result tend to run amok through the barns or here on an internet forum and inadvertently get embellished along the way... and I hope we can try and stick to facts as opposed to rumours & gossip...


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Oct 1, 2010)

What happened to the fun and enjoyment people had when they show?

But that is plain discusting. AMHA should not be held responsible but the person who did it should.

Keep on showing! dont let them get away with it


----------



## sfmini (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you Tagalong for your well thought out reply, I agree 100%. Just because you don't see an immediate reaction does not mean that nothing is happening.

The judges were instructed to ignore the missing mane and told that he did have a full mane before this happened. No, what I just said is not hearsay but came straight from a reliable member of the executive committee.

The camera idea sounds great until you try to put the logistics together. Way too expensive to do, and just won't work. The internet wiring at the facility could in no way handle that kind of load. It belongs to APHA and we pay to use it.


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 1, 2010)

As pitiful as it may sound this type stupid stuff does go on. Just last year we had death threats made against one of our horses that had been winning all year. We paid for someone to babysit him at the show, every night till he showed, where he won again and nothing happened thank goodness.





So sorry to hear of the problem Sherri, Geary and you work very hard with your horses!!! And do not deserve this type treatment, hope they find out whomever did this and deal with them accordingly.





If everyone remembers a couple of years ago, Reese Family Miniatures had someone go into the horses stalls and remove all the clothing. Measured the horses and took pictures. Besides for health concerns or emergency situations, heaven help anyone caught in my stalls uninvited. This all so stupid and unnecessary!

The extremes people will go to try and improve their chances to win never ceases to amaze me!!


----------



## walkermini (Oct 1, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about this! It really is sad that some people will sink that low. I was watching the show online, and decided that it is my goal one day to show at this level. After this, it kind of makes one reconsider...


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this... What I think about this has already been said by some so I wont repeat myself. I am sending you and your horse {{{HUGS}}} and hope things turn out alright in the end.. So glad your horse wasn't physically hurt or maimed.. It really does make you not want to show at that level... Take care...


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 1, 2010)

> Riverdance - I am a bit confused here - "they heard about" - sounds like none of this was heard firsthand... so perhaps we should not immdiately assume this is verbatim - it may have been said in jest, taken out of context, or not even said in that way - we have no way of knowing. Scandalous rumours abound at every show - and in the past I have not been surprised to find that many of them were not what they were reporteded to be. I always take everything with a grain of salt... and in a few cases, a truckload. In this case, are you suggesting that Sherri's horse's mane being hacked off was part of this alleged scheme by "some trainers"?
> *is confused*


Tagalong,

I am not saying what trainer said this, but it was one of the big trainers. I doubt it was said in jest and I was told about it from several different sources.

Whether the comments were meant or not, they were taken seriously. It is a shame that this should happen anywhere, but happens in all kinds of and any competition.


----------



## Songcatcher (Oct 1, 2010)

Riverdance said:


> Tagalong,
> 
> I am not saying what trainer said this, but it was one of the big trainers. I doubt it was said in jest and I was told about it from several different sources.
> 
> Whether the comments were meant or not, they were taken seriously. It is a shame that this should happen anywhere, but happens in all kinds of and any competition.


I am really confused here.



It sounds like you are saying you know who is responsible but you won't tell. Surely that is not so.

"All that is necessary for evil to prevail if for good people to do nothing."


----------



## Bess Kelly (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about the horse's mane and SO very thankful that it was not worse (not that this wasn't bad!) You were crushed, as I know I would be.

Years (and years



) ago, we would hire a night guard at large shows. Generally, several on the aisle would gladly split the cost. During the day was often planned on taking turns to sit and/or repeatedly go back/forth to check stalls. Some people stay in adjoining stalls for reasons other than expenses.....

As to the AMHA publically stating a member was sanctioned and why, that absolutely used to be done!!! It was published in the World. Charges of rules broken, when, who, what penalty was administered, etc. This was in the early 90's. They stopped but, should not have, IMO.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 1, 2010)

I am talking about two different things. I have no idea who roached the mane, but I do know who was the trainer who said that a nobody should not be beating the trainers and their $25,000 horses.


----------



## cindydog12 (Oct 1, 2010)

Robin1 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about this. PLEASE show your horse anyway!!! I am sure that word will get around even to the judges. If someone asks you why he doesn't have a mane tell them. Don't let them beat you down, go in that ring with a big smile knowing that someone was low enough, and scared enough of competing with him to "try" and take away his looks.
> 
> After saying that however, I do remember a full size appy stallion that was winning everything when I was a kid. One day they got to his stall to find he had been gelded (after threats). The the owners took him home and when he was healed they showed him as a gelding and continued to win. Even with cameras in his stall, now mind you this was about 30 yrs ago (not very good technology) they found he had been killed.
> 
> ...


----------



## cindydog12 (Oct 1, 2010)

sorry for the previous post, but I dont post on here often and I messed it up. anyway sherri, I am so sorry to hear about what happened to your horse at the world show. It is truly unbeliveable what people will do..have you thought of using Bonnie Fogg? we have used her a couple of times for different things, and have had some surprising results. It could'nt hurt...(Just a thought)


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Oct 1, 2010)

cindydog12 said:


> sorry for the previous post, but I dont post on here often and I messed it up. anyway sherri, I am so sorry to hear about what happened to your horse at the world show. It is truly unbeliveable what people will do..have you thought of using Bonnie Fogg? we have used her a couple of times for different things, and have had some surprising results. It could'nt hurt...(Just a thought)



Who is Bonnie Fogg??


----------



## cindydog12 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bonnie is a animal communicator, I know she is highly thought of on this forum, and that is where I heard of her.


----------



## tagalong (Oct 2, 2010)

> but I do know who was the trainer who said that a nobody should not be beating the trainers and their $25,000 horses.


I am still confused here - did YOU hear said trainer say that? First hand? It does not sound like it. Originally you said...



> They heard about some trainers, unfortunately some top trainers, at dinner, complain about the fact that they can not have some nobody winning the show above their clients who bought $25,000 horses from them.


... so someone said they heard about some trainerS (plural) saying all this... and yet now you say it was one trainer who said this and you know who it is and so on and so forth...

See why I am confused?










> I am not saying what trainer said this, but it was one of the big trainers. I doubt it was said in jest and I was told about it from several different sources.


*Riverdance* - it seems that the original tale has already changed a bit as rumours are wont to do - and this is why I am wary of any of these rumours making the rounds as they often wind up being nothing like the original incident. I am not focussing on you in any way - far from it - and I understand your concern. I'm just lamenting the fact that rumours abound and morph and often may not resemble the original story as they are told and retold...and passed on as fact. And if death threats etc. get attached to such tales, then things take a more serious turn. And no, I am not defending any "big trainer"... just suggesting a bit of caution - although that may not be the right word. I am not sure what the right word is...





\


----------



## Katiean (Oct 2, 2010)

I never really thought about this kind of thing happening. I guess it does as there were 2 reining horses taken last year from the Livestock Event Center. They didn't get them back. Also when the Reno Rodeo was going on 15 bucking horses were taken and they were found about 10 miles away about to go up into the hills where they would have mixed with the wild horses at lockwood. I have left my own horses at breed shows and didn't even give it a thought that someone would go into the stalls and mess with horses that didn't belong to them. I guess if I go to any more shows I will be staying with my horses.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 2, 2010)

I am still laughing at the mentallity that just because someone paid a huge sum of money for a horse that it should not be beat by anyone else, LOL And if it gets consistantly beat, well I guess the trainer's judge of horseflesh was not as good as they thought it was, or they know they ripped off their client for a huge amount of money for a horse that simply is not worth that kind of money.

I stood and watched at a show one time where a horse that had just sold for $600.00 beat out a horse that another farm had just purchased for about $18,000. That was years ago and I am STILL laughing. You dont have to pay that kind of money to get a winner. I know what the horses cost because I knew the people individually.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 2, 2010)

Laurie I can see why you would find it humorous but I can assure you it is neither an American problem, nor a joke.

We had just this happen here, I know it was twenty years ago but as I have first hand knowledge of it I shall site it anyway.

An Arab stallion was bought , at a hugely inflated price.

He was purchased by three well known Arab breeders on behalf of a "rookie" client.

To say that he was mediocre is not quite describing him accurately as he was,, on occasions, lame as well.

BUT he had cost so much, and they had made so much, he_ had_ to win.

So he did.

I actually challenged one of the Judges after a championship (I knew her well enough to do so informally and I had not had a horse in the ring) and asked how she could put a lame horse Champion. She told me she had mentioned this to her co-Judges (our Judges confer) and had been told that "they are taught to go like that it Spain" and the other tow Judges had been so intent on this horse winning that she had given in to them.

He did a lot of harm to the English Arab, an awful lot of harm. His offspring inherited whatever it was that was wrong with him and at least two I know of personally had to be operated on to bring them sound!

So, it has always happened, it will always happen, I am afraid.

And it is no joke.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 2, 2010)

I dont mean that it's a joke- I guess not that kind of humor. I know it happens- all the time. I guess I find it wry, or even dry humor on my part- and sad too, that people get taken, because they have money to spend on something, that they are taken advantage of over and over.

I know a couple personally here that are out of the horse business ENTIRELY, and never care to come back, because of the horrible dealings they got, being novices and instead of being helped and coached by those that know, were breeders and had shown, they were terribly taken advantage of and ripped off and sold 'junk'. And I mean junk.

As a possible buyer, I guess I dont understand other people being that gullible, or dropping that kind of money without doing their homework first- and just being at the mercy of someone who may take them to the cleaners. And then those that can't win, resort to the kind of tactics that happened here at Worlds, and worse, to try to make up for, or cover, their dishonest dealings.


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Oct 2, 2010)

I think we are loosing the reason I posted the intentional destruction of my horse's mane at the World Show. I'm not concerned that he didn't place and I am not blaming AMHA. I just wanted everyone to know what happened so they can be more cautious at all shows. I am very concerned about what this person will do next time. Will they stop at just cutting off the mane?? I still cry everytime I look at him and I don't want anyone else to have to go through this. I like the ideas I have recieved through LB. It gives me allot to think about for next year, Including IF I even want to continue showing. The safety of my horse means more to me that showing does. We will never know who did this and it really hurts that it is someone that I see and talk to - like nothing happened.

I appreciate all of your kind words and suggestions.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 2, 2010)

Sheri I totally understand and am very sorry for all it has done to you. A horrible feeling when you do not feel your horse is safe in a barn full of horse people. Totally disturbing


----------



## lorene (Oct 3, 2010)

I know so little.. Is a full mane required to show? It's not like the horse is lame,or bleeding from the mouth,so why wasn't he allowed to show.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess I am confused.... did he show and not place or was he excused from the ring because of what happened?

Sheri, this is what they would like you to do- not show. Why lose out on your own enjoyment and having fun with your horse? And I agree, it is deeply disturbing to know that this is someone you have been around and probably spoke with.


----------



## wendi leigh (Oct 3, 2010)

Sherri, I was mortified at what happened to your horse at Worlds. I heard that the culprit actually had to remove a neck wrap and sweat in order to chop off the mane, and then replaced them after the act? I hope the police continue to investigate this CRIMINAL act and prosecute it to the fullest extent. If a suspect is caught, you should also seek civil damages, at the very least, malicious destruction of property comes to mind. Wishing you and your horse the best, and a speedy regrowth!!


----------



## Humhill (Oct 3, 2010)

JWC sr. said:


> If everyone remembers a couple of years ago, Reese Family Miniatures had someone go into the horses stalls and remove all the clothing. Measured the horses and took pictures. Besides for health concerns or emergency situations, heaven help anyone caught in my stalls uninvited. This all so stupid and unnecessary!


I remember. Our horse was one of those.... And we know exactly who did it....



Bess Kelly said:


> As to the AMHA publically stating a member was sanctioned and why, that absolutely used to be done!!! It was published in the World. Charges of rules broken, when, who, what penalty was administered, etc. This was in the early 90's. They stopped but, should not have, IMO.


This is why people do things like this... Nothing happens when they are caught. It gets tossed around on message boards, by word of mouth, etc. People are too scared to mention the exact names (including myself). If you say something, then what will they do to your horse? When the registries try to do anything about it, the culprits sue for slander.



Sheri Stutts said:


> It gives me allot to think about for next year, Including IF I even want to continue showing. The safety of my horse means more to me that showing does. We will never know who did this and it really hurts that it is someone that I see and talk to - like nothing happened.


Sheri, don't you dare stop showing!!! That's giving them exactly what they want. Then they'll walk around all smug thinking they have control over you. I know you. You're a strong person, you can make it through this.

I don't understand people who do things like this. Where is the joy in winning by those methods?? How can someone cheat like that and still go about life as normal? Maybe I have an overactive conscience, but I wouldn't be able to do something like that and forgive myself.

It will come back to bite them. Maybe not this year, next year, or the one after that; but eventually it will.


----------



## Songcatcher (Oct 3, 2010)

Humhill said:


> I remember. Our horse was one of those.... And we know exactly who did it....
> 
> This is why people do things like this... Nothing happens when they are caught. It gets tossed around on message boards, by word of mouth, etc. People are too scared to mention the exact names (including myself). *If you say something, then what will they do to your horse? *When the registries try to do anything about it, the culprits sue for slander.
> 
> ...


(Bolding above is mine.)

First of all, let me say that I have great sympathy for anyone who is a victim. BUT, I've got to ask the question, "If you don't say anything, how many more times will they continue to do it and how much worse will it get if they continue to get away with it?"


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Oct 3, 2010)

HGFarm said:


> I guess I am confused.... did he show and not place or was he excused from the ring because of what happened?
> 
> Sheri, this is what they would like you to do- not show. Why lose out on your own enjoyment and having fun with your horse? And I agree, it is deeply disturbing to know that this is someone you have been around and probably spoke with.



Yes - I did show the horse and he was gated. In 2008 is placed RES CHAMP. and in 2009 he won two World Champion. So I did not expect to get the gate this year, but it is a horse show, so things happen.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 3, 2010)

Humhill wrote: Where is the joy in winning by those methods?

MHO is that many trainers dont show for the joy of winning. They show for money- it's a job.


----------



## Mulligans Run (Oct 3, 2010)

We have actually put up cameras at Worlds before for ourselves and for a client. The computer can be set to record and you can view the recording each morning or whenver you choose to. We had put up a barrier at the end of one of our aisles and someone broke through it and went down our aisle in the middle of the night. Our moderators caught it and called us - we flew to the facility and found them in our aisle.

One of them is a trainer...they were drinking and said they didn't realize they couldn't go in there. They went through a blocked wall!!! Anyway they were scolded by us and they didn't do it again. Since they hadn't done any harm we just let it die. It was a great comfort to have the cams up.

If you take your own equipment the cost is minimal, and the peace of mind is worth it. Just my opinion from experience. However - being in a metal barn, using an aircard makes getting a signal hard..not impossible, but not always easy. When we put the cams up I had internet wired in.

It's a shame that it has come to this..that everyone can't just have fun. I'm so very sorry that you and your horse have had to go through this. It really shakes your confidence in people.


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 3, 2010)

Sheri Stutts said:


> Yes - I did show the horse and he was gated. In 2008 is placed RES CHAMP. and in 2009 he won two World Champion. So I did not expect to get the gate this year, but it is a horse show, so things happen.


As a trainer (and I won't speak for all), I do show for the joy of winning. I love to win and I definately like to win with someone else's horse just as much as my own. I take great pride and joy in making someone else's dreams come true. But, there is a lot of pressure on us to win. Our clients spend thousands of dollars to win and its a little disheartening for everyone when you don't.

That all said, I would never attack another trainer/exhibitor's horse because I was concerned it may beat me. But then, I also don't deal in $15,000 horses. IMO, anything worth that much has already proven itself in the arena and the breeding shed by producing national champions. Anything else short of that is a PROSPECT and should be marketed and priced as such.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 3, 2010)

Sheri,

I am so sorry to hear this happened to your horse, I would be so uneasy the rest of the time at the show, because if they will start with a mane, where will they stop?

Don't give up showing, then they (the guilty) are the winners.

I also thought of "Bonnie Fog" when reading through your post so was glad to see someone had already posted about her.

I also would bring my own camera system, just for piece of mind.

Wow, I am just sickened to hear this happend, it would just take so much joy out of what should be a great moment of the year, something you worked for all year long. Hugs to you, sorry that they did not make the announcement in the show ring though, I think they did everyone a dis-service by not following through on that. (ok again, everyone but the guilty party).


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Oct 5, 2010)

Update - AMHA has offered a reward. The announcement was made at the show, but two days after the incident. Allot of amateurs and youth had left. The last I heard was that it was between

$2000.00 and $2500.00. Part of the reward was offered by AMHA and the rest was offered by other farms. I want to say thank you to all, I truly hope we can find out who did this and ban them from AMHA before anything else happens.


----------



## Reble (Oct 5, 2010)

Sheri Stutts said:


> Update - AMHA has offered a reward. The announcement was made at the show, but two days after the incident. Allot of amateurs and youth had left. The last I heard was that it was between
> 
> $2000.00 and $2500.00. Part of the reward was offered by AMHA and the rest was offered by other farms. I want to say thank you to all, I truly hope we can find out who did this and ban them from AMHA before anything else happens.


Thanks for the update


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 5, 2010)

As a new Mini fancier, and as much as I enjoyed watching the Worlds show on line, I am really sad to hear this Sheri. I am glad however, to hear there is a reward to discover who did this to your horse. I hope they do catch the culprit, since not knowing, puts many other exhibitors in question. I have unfortunately, heard of similar situations in other breeds. A friend of mine who has Gypsy Horses, (known for their heavy manes and tails) awoke one morning to find the tail cut off her show stallion. It really is disgusting behaviour.

But never fear. Manes and tails do grow back and you still have your lovely horse Sheri.

Lizzie


----------



## bluerogue (Oct 6, 2010)

I am glad to hear, Sheri, that nothing worse was done. It could have been so much worse. I hope whoever attacked your horse is found, and punished. The next horse this person attacks may not come out of it as well as your boy did. And he was attacked... someone intentionally removed his clothing to get to his mane. This was premeditated, and malicious.

A few years ago I was at the Western Regionals, and one of the top driving stallions, owned by a trainer, was given something. He was poisoned or drugged. This was a horse I had seen numerous times before at shows, and he was always the sweetest, most gentle horse. He could be handled by children. He was WIRED, and crazy. Whatever he was given really messed him up. He was completely not himself at all, and it was painfully obvious to anyone who saw him. He was freaked out of his mind. His owner (the trainer) was just heart broken that someone would do this to him. The horse took months to recover, and she retired him to keep him safe. Based on his behavior, we thought he had been given some type of heavy duty stimulant drug, like speed, or meth. I spoke with his owner for quite some time that day, and had a good chance to observe his behavior. And this conversation happened days after he had been drugged, the horse was beginning to recover, and was still very messed up. I was shocked, not only that someone would do something like this to an innocent animal, but they almost killed him. Just to keep him from showing. I don't think anyone was ever charged with his drugging, and I'm not sure if they ever discovered what was given to him. I am glad he survived, and is back home with his family, and still siring wonderful driving horses.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Oct 6, 2010)

Sheri Stutts said:


> Update - AMHA has offered a reward. The announcement was made at the show, but two days after the incident. Alot of amateurs and youth had left. The last I heard was that it was between
> 
> $2000.00 and $2500.00. Part of the reward was offered by AMHA and the rest was offered by other farms. I want to say thank you to all, I truly hope we can find out who did this and ban them from AMHA before anything else happens.


I actually heard about the reward at the show, probably was after the youth show, but I think it was maybe before many of the amateurs had left...not sure of the exact timing. I heard frequent announcements though and do believe that the AMHA staff took this very seriously.

I am so sorry that your horse did not repeat his wins. Even though the judges were made aware of this horrible incident and asked not to judge the horse on the roached mane, it is ultimately their decisions that stand. Again I am so sorry and hate to hear of any behavior that ruins the shows for all at the expense of our horses.



I hope that they find the culprit, they are prosecuted and banned from ever showing any horse, any breed again. :arg!


----------



## tagalong (Oct 6, 2010)

> Just to keep him from showing. I don't think anyone was ever charged with his drugging, and I'm not sure if they ever discovered what was given to him.


Did they even check his blood for signs of stimulants etc.? Because MAYBE it was natural - a calm and friendly stallion I once worked with came unglued overnight - acting as is he was on an overdose of stimulants or something. No one had done anything to him. He just had some sort of neurological "storm" - made worse by the fact that he was also found to have had a sinus infection waaay up in his head that must have caused him incredible pain. In time, he returned to being the calm, easy-going horse he used to be. An Arabian mare I worked with years ago had a sudden and violent change in her temperament that was later traced to a tumour.

I am not sure why it would take months to recover from stimulants... IMO something else was going on there.

Sometimes I feel that we are too quick to point fingers when what happened to the horse may have been unconnected with anyone doing anything to him/her...


----------



## bluerogue (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, his blood was checked. The thing that stuck out to me when I was him that day were his eyes... he was twitching. Rolling his eyes, blinking, the pupils were out of whack, they just were wrong. Something was given to him. Something that messed him up for days.


----------



## tagalong (Oct 7, 2010)

> Yes, his blood was checked. The thing that stuck out to me when I was him that day were his eyes... he was twitching. Rolling his eyes, blinking, the pupils were out of whack, they just were wrong.Something was given to him. Something that messed him up for days.


'
OR seeing as his blood was checked and nothing found, something happened neurologically. The uneven pupils, eye movements, the twitching - all signs of neurological trouble. Maybe even caused by hitting his head somehow, who knows. The effects of a stimulant would not mess him up _for months_, as you reported. Horses can and do have seizures and other neurological episodes. And blood tests would not show anything awry...






Just a thought - there very well might have been other reasons for what happened...


----------



## bluerogue (Oct 7, 2010)

I am aware, and I actually asked his owner that at the time. I was told he was given something.


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2010)

The announcement including the reward for information was made several times the rest of the week in the barns, just not in the main arena. I heard it at least five times, I think.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 9, 2010)

Well I hope that someone who saw or heard something will have the heart and ethics to step forward and spill the beans. This type of thing just isnt right.


----------

